# Lottery Winners Panelvan.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Heres a lovely Compact (5.91mtr) German Panelvan conversion on a Sprinter chassis.

Kubus Impuls
Huge overcab bed, 150ltr freshwater 130ltr waste, Fully winterised, Real wood veneer furniture, Underfloor heating, Cream leather...

Around €80,000 for a 'basic' version

http://www.kubus-reisemobile.de/caravansalon2008/fahrzeuge/wagen2.htm

http://www.kubus-reisemobile.de/bildergalerie/panorama3/

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great presentation ---all that in a small van --amazing 8O


----------

